# Test E, Equipoise and Anavar cycle, Bit of advice



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

This is my next cycle I am going to be doing, weigh around 13 stone, 5"11

Week 1-6 Anavar at 50mg ED, Test E 500mg a week, EQ at 250mg 300mg a week. Will be running Arimidex at 1mg ED

Week 6-14 Test E 500mg a week, EQ 250mg 300mg a week and arimidex at 1mg ed

For pct i was going to start it on the 14th week

Week 1-2: Clomid 100mg ED and Arimidex at 0.5mg ED

Week 3-4: Clomid 50mg ED and Arimidex at 0.5mg ED

Week 5: Nolva 20mg ED

Is this a good pct to do? and do i need to carry on running arimidex or just keep to the clomid and nolva

Also does EQ need to be maybe ran at a higher dose, say 600mg?

Thanks


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

If I was you mate I'd run the an anavar at the end of your cycle to help lean you out and keep your body anabolic up until pct


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Need to run the EQ a lot higher for a lot longer... 600mg min for 16 weeks IMHO!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

EQ will be of no use run at that mate,,,do it at 800mgs EW and for 16 weeks as said by Shawn


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

600mg EQ a week then, and wanted to run anavar at the beginning of the course as a kickstart. thanks guys. does pct look okay?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> 600mg EQ a week then, and wanted to run anavar at the beginning of the course as a kickstart. thanks guys. does pct look okay?


Anavar is garbage to kickstart with!

T-bol all the way!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Not enough var, 80-100mg min

Not enough EQ 800mg MINIMUM and 16wks MINIMUM if you can't comit the other compounds to 16wks drop the EQ it's pretty crap anyway tbh

Forget adex in pct use it as your on cycle AI

Nolva 20mg 4aks through pct


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Giorgio.r said:


> This is my next cycle I am going to be doing, weigh around 13 stone, 5"11
> 
> Week 1-6 Anavar at 50mg ED, Test E 500mg a week, EQ at 250mg 300mg a week. Will be running Arimidex at 1mg ED
> 
> ...


good approach; but def need at least 600mg/week eq. Its very mild.

16-20 weeks is a better cycle length generally, from the medical studies:

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long

they ran 600mg/week of test on HEALTHY young men (18-35) for TWENTY WEEKS... you can't measure change accurately enough in less time.... the body does not build muscle that fast.



Pain2Gain said:


> Not enough var, 80-100mg min
> 
> Not enough EQ 800mg MINIMUM and 16wks MINIMUM if you can't comit the other compounds to 16wks drop the EQ it's pretty crap anyway tbh
> 
> ...


Arimidex is more effective than Nolvadex in PCT; in fact it does a decent job PCT wise alone!

see: http://www.medibolics.com/ArimidexBoostsTestosterone.htm


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks you two, is an anavar kickstart no good then? would it be better to run tbol, i was looking for more strength gains for the orals thats why i chose var.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Giorgio.r said:


> thanks you two, is an anavar kickstart no good then? would it be better to run tbol, i was looking for more strength gains for the orals thats why i chose var.


50mg/day orals is very moderate, esp for a kickstart.

If you're after strength, Winstrol is superior to var at hte same dose; either way I'd run 100mg/day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> thanks you two, is an anavar kickstart no good then? would it be better to run tbol, i was looking for more strength gains for the orals thats why i chose var.


You will find D-bol or T-bol are staples in a bulking cycle kickstart.

Why you might ask, the answer simply is that they work!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> You will find D-bol or T-bol are staples in a bulking cycle kickstart.
> 
> Why you might ask, the answer simply is that they work!


winny works very well for strenth, ahead of anything else. Dbol is close behind, and also adds visible bulk fast... tbol.... it works well too, but a touch expensive compared to the other 2.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay, would I see better strength gains fron anavar, tbol or dbol? Don't want to use winny, looking for a clean bulk this cycle really.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Giorgio.r said:


> Okay, would I see better strength gains fron anavar, tbol or dbol? Don't want to use winny, looking for a clean bulk this cycle really.


mate you're over thinking this. dbol is the cheapest. they all work. at your doses you wont notice much difference between any of them.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright mate


----------

